# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > cologie >  Rduire l'encre sur la page de ses impressions de 20% avec Ecofont

## Aurelien.Regat-Barrel

Connaissez-vous ecofont ?




> A chaque document imprim, on ne consomme pas seulement du papier mais aussi de l'encre. SPRANQ creative communication, une web agency batave, a trouv une solution pour prolonger nettement la dure de vie de vos cartouches: Ecofont. Une nouvelle police  d'impression, conomique et cologique!
> 
> "En Hollande, il n'y a pas que les fromages qui aient des trous... Ecofont aussi, la police d'impression cologique et conomique." Combien d'encre puis-je conomiser sans nuire  la lisibilit? Dans de nombreux tests de mise en forme, nous obtenions les meilleurs rsultats avec des videments circulaires. Nous avons enfin cr une police qui consomme jusqu' 20% d'encre en moins. Ecofont est tlchargeable gratuitement.





> L'illustration ci-dessous explique au mieux le principe d'Ecofont: de minuscules videments circulaires dans le corps des caractres. Si le rsultat  n'est pas trs beau, quand il est grossi  ce point, l'utilisation avec une taille de casse courante rend par contre trs bien... tout en conomisant  de l'encre. Bien entendu, le rsultat dpendra aussi des logiciels et des crans utiliss... Ecofont s'intgre trs bien dans OpenOffice, Appleworks et MS Office 2007. Les meilleurs rsutlats s'obtiennent avec une imprimante Laser.
> 
> 
> 
> Base sur la police open source Vera Sans, Ecofont est disponible pour Mac, PC et Linux.


http://www.ecofont.com/ecofont_fr.html

C'tait simple, mais il fallait y penser !

----------


## maxim_um

Salut Aurelien.Regat-Barrel;

Je ne suis pas trs convaincu, parce que la "fonte" c'est quand mme important, c'est un style d'criture. Sinon je connais inkSaver, dans un genre diffrent.

----------


## entreprise38

> l'utilisation avec une taille de casse courante rend par contre trs bien


pardon ? je viens d'essayer, et c'est une ho-rr-eur, une horreur, en taille 12 on voit trs bien l'horreur de la chose, en taille 10 c'est toujours moche => je n'imagine pas a en production  ::aie::

----------


## Aurelien.Regat-Barrel

Hello,




> Sinon je connais inkSaver, dans un genre diffrent.


Je pense que l'intrt d'ecofont c'est de filer des documents destins  tre imprims (PDF...) qui embarquent cette font. Ainsi, tous ceux qui l'impriment vont utiliser le systme sans rien avoir  faire de spcial. La diffrence c'est que c'est le producteur du document qui contrle la consommation d'encre, en plus (ventuellement) de celui qui imprime.




> pardon ? je viens d'essayer, et c'est une ho-rr-eur, une horreur, en taille 12 on voit trs bien l'horreur de la chose, en taille 10 c'est toujours moche => je n'imagine pas a en production


Oui, c'est moche, sur un cran en tous cas. Je me demande ce qu'il en est sur une page imprime. As-tu test (j'ai pas d'imprimante) ? Faudrait tester ce que a donne avec impression brouillon + ecofont aussi.

C'est sr que pour des plaquettes publicitaires a ne convient pas. Mais je me demande si pour imprimer tous ces rapports qu'on lit en diagonale et dont la dure de vie est infrieure  une semaine a ne peut pas avoir son intrt ?

Autre exemple : un formulaire  tlcharger et imprimer pour le renvoyer (ou autre).

----------


## Lyche

bah coutez, je viens de faire un teste,  l'impression a rend pas trop mal!! Mme si au format pc, c'est illisible, tout du moins, pas du tout agrable  lire, mais a ne se voir pas  l'impression  ::):

----------


## Tofalu

> bah coutez, je viens de faire un teste,  l'impression a rend pas trop mal!! Mme si au format pc, c'est illisible, tout du moins, pas du tout agrable  lire, mais a ne se voir pas  l'impression


+1

Pour de la facturation, des relevs, de la doc technique, c'est largement suffisant.

Et concernant :




> Sinon je connais inkSaver, dans un genre diffrent.


C'est adapt aussi  une impression laser ?

----------


## maxim_um

Salut,

Non, uniquement pour les imprimantes jet d'encre.

----------


## souviron34

euh !!!!


On pourrait simplement revenir aux imprimantes matricielles, non ??


sans changer la fonte on dpensait bien moins d'encre...



 ::oops::  pardon !! je suis un dinosaure  :8-):

----------


## BainE

> euh !!!!
> On pourrait simplement revenir aux imprimantes matricielles, non ??
> 
> 
> sans changer la fonte on dpensait bien moins d'encre...


Sauf pour crire en *gras* et qu on rcrit la mme ligne 3 ou 4 fois les unes sur les autres  ::aie:: 
Nostalgie...  ::mrgreen::

----------


## souviron34

de toutes faons, quand j'tais dans une quipe d'ergonomie, les imprimantes page--page sont l'archtype de la mauvaise ergonomie pour les informaticiens.... Et ce sont en grande partie eux qui les ont invent...  ::roll:: 


Qui n'a pas coll des pages avec du scotch pour avoir un peu une vision plus "normale" de son programme ???


Quel programme fait moins de 66 lignes (et de 60 caractres de large) ?


Maintenant, ceci n'a rien  voir avec la rsolution ou l'encre  :8-):

----------


## Tofalu

> Quel programme fait moins de 66 lignes (et de 60 caractres de large) ?


C'est pour a qu'on a invent la police de taille 6 voire plus petit 

 ::dehors::

----------


## dams78

bonsoir,
je viens de l'installer au boulot, et c'est vrai qu'au format 12 sur un cran assez grand a choque un peu, mais bon...
par contre j'ai lanc une impression (pour voir, a fait vachement colo) et le rsultat est nickel je trouve, ok a fait un tout petit peu plus pale, mais a se lit sans problme

j'installe a chez moi ds que je peux  ::):

----------

